# jump and run idee



## Freak (13. Jul 2009)

hi

ich habe vor ein jump and run ala mario zu programmieren aber ich weiss noch nicht ganz wie ich das mit dem hintergrund mache ich hab mir gedacht ich mach ein array mit den hintergrundbildern aber ich glaube das es dann immer sehr lange laden wird, also bitte ich um bessere ideen

mfg freak


----------



## Vayu (13. Jul 2009)

einfach ein array mit den bild-locations und dann on demand laden? kA hab nix mit grafik oder spielen am hut, war nur so meine erste idee.


----------



## Quaxli (14. Jul 2009)

Google mal nach KillerGame-Programming, da wird ein Beispiel für ein Jump and Run beschrieben.


----------

